# DPReview fastest models comparison Nikon, Sony, Canon...



## xps (Feb 5, 2022)

DPReview TV: Flagship mirrorless comparison - Canon EOS R3, Sony a1 and Nikon Z9


Canon, Sony and Nikon all introduced new flagship mirrorless cameras in 2021: the Canon EOS R3, Sony a1, and Nikon Z9. We compare them across several critical areas of performance to see how they stack up.




www.dpreview.com





Video Comparison, all three do an great job


----------



## AlanF (Feb 5, 2022)

xps said:


> DPReview TV: Flagship mirrorless comparison - Canon EOS R3, Sony a1 and Nikon Z9
> 
> 
> Canon, Sony and Nikon all introduced new flagship mirrorless cameras in 2021: the Canon EOS R3, Sony a1, and Nikon Z9. We compare them across several critical areas of performance to see how they stack up.
> ...


Useless review, not a single bird in flight.


----------



## xps (Feb 5, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Useless review, not a single bird in flight.


. Yessss. BIF would be a pleasure to see in a review. Not only big, but alos little ones behind green hedges. See how they work.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 5, 2022)

xps said:


> . Yessss. BIF would be a pleasure to see in a review. Not only big, but alos little ones behind green hedges. See how they work.


It was a very disappointing review at the lowest infotainment level with little real demonstration of the capabilities of these cameras and just three presenters horsing around.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 5, 2022)

Honestly, I have little use for DPR's reviews. 

For those who have watched it, have they corrected the biggest problem their past reviews have had, namely that the person reviewing the Canon camera is not actually a Canon shooter and has not even RTFM? 

In the past, this has led to unfounded negative comments. In one case, the reviewer complained that auto AF point selection 'just selects the closest subject' when, in fact, that's exactly what Canon says it should do (Nikon AF behaves differently, and the reviewer didn't know what to expect from a Canon camera because he hadn't used them regularly). In another example, a reviewer cited poor Servo AF when he had the camera set to Spot AF (the camera's manual recommends against using Spot AF with Servo).


----------



## xps (Feb 5, 2022)

I agree with you, Mr. Alan and Mr. Neuro.
A lot people watch these reviews and believe this is an good review as the actors are sometimes well known photographers.
Maybe one way to correct and to point out those biases is to announce it on sites like this and some members do write an reply on the DPReview site to show up the shortcomings..


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 5, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Honestly, I have little use for DPR's reviews.
> 
> For those who have watched it, have they corrected the biggest problem their past reviews have had, namely that the person reviewing the Canon camera is not actually a Canon shooter and has not even RTFM?
> 
> In the past, this has led to unfounded negative comments. In one case, the reviewer complained that auto AF point selection 'just selects the closest subject' when, in fact, that's exactly what Canon says it should do (Nikon AF behaves differently, and the reviewer didn't know what to expect from a Canon camera because he hadn't used them regularly). In another example, a reviewer cited poor Servo AF when he had the camera set to Spot AF (the camera's manual recommends against using Spot AF with Servo).


No, it was Chris shooting the R3. He’s not a Canon shooter. To further your point, he ranked the R3‘s autofocus the worst because it’s difficult to set up, and without properly setting it up you won’t get the same keeper rate as the other two cameras.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 5, 2022)

R1-7D said:


> To further your point, he ranked the R3‘s autofocus the worst because it’s difficult to set up, and without properly setting it up you won’t get the same keeper rate as the other two cameras.


I had no problem setting up the AF parameters on my R3.

Thanks for confirming DPR is still the biased place it’s been for several years. Not that I expected any different.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 6, 2022)

That's why I only read (yes, I boycott Youtube...) reviews by actual users.


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 7, 2022)

R1-7D said:


> No, it was Chris shooting the R3. He’s not a Canon shooter. To further your point, he ranked the R3‘s autofocus the worst because it’s difficult to set up, and without properly setting it up you won’t get the same keeper rate as the other two cameras.


I haven't watched the video yet, but saying that out-of-the-box it has the worst AF performance is a fair criticism, no?


----------



## old-pr-pix (Feb 7, 2022)

*Know the audience and calibrate accordingly*... good advice for both presenters and those watching. Lots of folks on this forum are likely owners of the class of cameras being reviewed, in fact some already have one or more. As such they will spend the time to get to know their equipment and how to get the best from it. The average DPReview watcher likely only aspires to someday make such an investment and if they did they might just leave it in "P" mode. The DPReviewers themselves are working with 'loaner' cameras and only have a short while to familiarize themselves. Plus there is deadline pressure to publish a review before others to get the "clicks." Not a recipe for in-depth analysis and insightful critique of something as complex as the current crop of top-of-the-line cameras.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2022)

old-pr-pix said:


> Plus there is deadline pressure to publish a review before others to get the "clicks." Not a recipe for in-depth analysis and insightful critique of something as complex as the current crop of top-of-the-line cameras.


There is another factor as well – DPR is _not_ an independent source of information. Some time back Amazon bought DPR, and they publish DPR's reviews on product pages for some cameras. That means DPR is part of a large, internet-driven for-profit company with a history of aggressive dealings. In discussions with camera store owners, I learned that Canon/Nikon/Sony do not offer identical terms to small retailers (not a surprise, really), and at the time Canon was actually the least favorable (the argument being, you sell more Canon gear, so volume makes up for a lower margin). If that's true for large retailers as well, Amazon may have a vested interest in favoring some brands over others and I'm sure they would have no compunctions about ensuring that DPR's reviews have a slant that favors Amazon's bottom line.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 7, 2022)

Cue Rishi popping in and saying we don't understand the technicalities like they do and we are nasty to him anyway because we call out his lies. We will then call out his past lies and he will disappear muttering about how nasty we are.....


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 7, 2022)

I noticed that to add insult to injury Rishi used the picture from the 5DS review that @privatebydesign and I called him out over at the time, in the 5DIV review. (To emphasis that the IV would be better). This time, he was at pains to point out the image had been exposed ‘just to avoid clipping of the highlights’. What a load of drivel. I still maintain that image and critique were a great disservice to those readers who might have been considering a 5DS but then didn’t buy one due to that article.
Also what an asinine thing to do; the causal reader would have thought this image had been taken on a 5DIV.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 7, 2022)

Sporgon said:


> Also what an asinine thing to do; the causal reader would have thought this image had been taken on a 5DIV.


A disgraceful example of utter contempt and disrespect for his readers.

For this not familiar, https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv/11


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 7, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> A disgraceful example of utter contempt and disrespect for his readers.
> 
> For this not familiar, https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv/11


Yes indeed, and also people may be interested to note that despite the 5DIVs very strong DR performance they still managed to say ‘falls behind in performance’. This was around the same time that they reviewed the Nikon D5, a camera which has similar DR performance to the off chip ADC Canon’s of the time, (5DII/ III etc) and the way they dealt with this issue, ducking and diving around the lower performance than other Nikon / Sony cameras was pure poetry. In fact school kids could analyse that review instead of having to studying Shakespeare. Only twelve months later they panned the 6DII for ‘poor’ DR performance despite it being the same as the D5, and that label really stuck with any internet prowling photographers as ‘poor IQ’, which is again a disservice to those interested in buying one as it is a lovely chip as long as you don’t unnecessarily underexpose.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 7, 2022)

Mind you judging by the Canon market sales performance it would appear the vast majority of the market considers DPReview the irrelevance it is.


----------

